# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  quotes messed up

## powerliftmike

all quotes now seem to be showing post reference points and are starred (*) up. like this: powerliftmike;4***208 for example

----------


## *Admin*

oddd I will haft to have that checked...

----------


## almostgone

> all quotes now seem to be showing post reference points and are starred (*) up. like this: powerliftmike;4***208 for example


Hmm, looks like you're right.

AG

----------


## HORSE

> all quotes now seem to be showing post reference points and are starred (*) up. Like this: Powerliftmike;4***208 for example



It's the number's 7 8 and 0, when typed together they are filtered out....


Should be easy enough to fix...

----------


## *Admin*

I will check to find out why these numbers have been filtered... odd we have had this happen before with certain sequenced numbers... however we only have words in the censored section when looking it over...

----------


## almostgone

> I will check to find out why these numbers have been filtered... *odd we have had this happen before with certain sequenced numbers*... however we only have words in the censored section when looking it over...


I've had it happen when referencing threads from the FAQ & Recipe section of the lab and other areas.

AG

----------

